# how can i minimize cracking in small logs of black walnut that was milled?



## eihabk (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi!

I just milled some small logs of black walnut i believe and it's pretty much green lumber, tree looks fresh!

*Milled these boards at 2" thick, 14"-30" width and 30" in height. *

I know the cracking at the ends is inevitable but since these boards are already so small is there anything I can do minimize it or prevent it from cracking? I plan on putting a couple coats of latex paint any other ideas? drying it indoors? hmmmm…

I read somewhere that taking measure when the lumber is still green is a good time to protect, so I'm wondering if anyone has any tips?

Thank you!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Seal the ends, aim for slow drying.


----------



## eihabk (Oct 12, 2018)

Nice, would it dry slower if i brought the slabs inside? I'm in Toronto and the weather is getting chilly here


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> Nice, would it dry slower if i brought the slabs inside? I m in Toronto and the weather is getting chilly here
> 
> - eihabk


Toronto is tropical compared to Ottawa. 

If you have the room, you can make a dehumidifier kiln.


----------



## BattleRidge (Oct 22, 2017)

The endgrain part of the boards will dry quicker than the sides / inner areas and the difference is what causes the splitting. To minimize, the best method is to treat the ends of the boards (as soon as possible) with a coating which will seal the endgrain and allow for more even drying of the wood (effectively slowing down the swift localized drying of the ends).

A product like Anchorseal (Classic formula, not ' Anchorseal 2') would be my suggestion. I'm not sure how much wood you may eventually come across in the future, or the cost effectiveness of a small quantity of wood, but believe the product will last for quite some time if protected from repeated freeze / thaw cycles. You can buy it direct from the manufacturer.

While I don't believe delivery should take very long, taking some type of precautionary measure (such as dipping the ends into shallow plate of water occasionally or frequently??) to prevent drying in the meantime might hold some possibilities in protecting the boards until coating - though this is a guess and I haven't actually done it. You will see some lumber yards keeping their stock of logs wet by spraying with water to limit splitting and such. I wouldn't recommend an over-use of water though, and would avoid doing getting much (if any) on the sides of the boards that have already been cut - just using some water on the end. Some people have used latex paint, melted wax and other products with varying results - and varying degrees of effects to saw blades, planers and jointers during processing. I don't believe that Anchorseal causes any problems in future milling activities.

Your wood is quite pretty and I hope you are able to create some great projects from it.

http://uccoatings.com/products/anchorseal/


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> The endgrain part of the boards will dry quicker than the sides / inner areas and the difference is what causes the splitting. To minimize, the best method is to treat the ends of the boards (as soon as possible) with a coating which will seal the endgrain and allow for more even drying of the wood (effectively slowing down the swift localized drying of the ends).
> 
> A product like Anchorseal (Classic formula, not Anchorseal 2 ) would be my suggestion. I m not sure how much wood you may eventually come across in the future, or the cost effectiveness of a small quantity of wood, but believe the product will last for quite some time if protected from repeated freeze / thaw cycles. You can buy it direct from the manufacturer.
> 
> ...


I Agree!


----------



## eihabk (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks for the responses guys. I don't think I mill enough to justify buying anchor seal. In the picture you can see I put on 3 coats so far of latex paint. Should I go for four?

And wanted to get opinions if I should bother milling logs this small next time? These were going to be turnt into firewood but i rescued them lol


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Depends on what you want to do with them. Pieces that short may not go thru a planer very well. Could be good for cutting boards and such. The latex is better than nothing and I think 3 coats is gonna be fine. Walnut behaves pretty well when drying in general. It will dry faster indoors unless you're in an arid climate.


----------



## eihabk (Oct 12, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

